# Grateful Rattie Mom



## Bubsgal (Apr 30, 2017)

I just wanted to say, "Thank you," and let you know how grateful I am to have found Rat Forum. As a rat owner, it can be difficult to find help with rat-related issues. And, it can be nearly impossible to find other like-minded people who love and appreciate rats for the intelligent and affectionate pets that they are. I know I can get the help, support, and encouragement I need from other forum members, whenever I need it. I'm so glad I found you and decided to join!


----------



## WelshRat (May 3, 2017)

I feel the same way. It's hard to find people who love rats let alone people with any experience with them. It's nice to have a place full of helpful like minded people :-D


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

I agree! It really is a very nice community here. I have enjoyed helping when I can, and reading other member's posts who are offering input on questions/issues. <3

~M


----------



## Jangel88 (May 3, 2017)

I'm with you on that! It's wonderful, to know I can ask questions or give input without the judgement a lot of places give. Everyone is typically so helpful. There's lots of times, I just watch topics for ideas or others input. Haha


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

I feel the same! Thanks to the participants here as well as the admins who keep things running smoothly!


----------

